# ملابس الفتيات



## marville (2 يوليو 2009)

هل يجوز للفتاة لبس الملابس التي تريد من ملابس ضيقة وما إلى دلك, والتبرج ووضع العطور ???


----------



## Kiril (4 يوليو 2009)

> هل يجوز للفتاة لبس الملابس التي تريد من ملابس ضيقة وما إلى دلك, والتبرج ووضع العطور ???


كما قال اخي نيو مان
و احب اضيف.........كل شئ بحدود
ليس التبرج الاوفر او العطر الاوفر و ليس الضيق الذي يعثر الناس


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 يوليو 2009)

marville قال:


> هل يجوز للفتاة لبس الملابس التي تريد من ملابس ضيقة وما إلى دلك, والتبرج ووضع العطور ???


 
*لا طبعا ..*

*يجوز للفتاة فقط لبس *


*................................*


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2009)

كل الاشياء تحل لى و لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق 

و اتعلمنا فى الكنيسة  ان "" زينة المراة هى الحشمة """"

ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته و ولاده


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 يوليو 2009)

*الكتاب المقدس يعلم ان تكون المراة محتشمه .. ومن لا تحشتم فهي مخالفة لتعاليم الكتاب .. ولكن المشكلة ليس هنا ..*

*................................
* 
*المسيحيه تحرم النظرة الشهوانيه وتعتبرها زنا .. *

*................................*


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يوليو 2009)

احب ان اضيف علي هذا الكلام بعض الاشياء القليلة 

لقد حدد قداسة البابا اللبس المحتشم بثلاث اشياء :

1 - ان لا يكون اللبس شفاف يضهر الجسم.
2- ان لا يكون اللبس عاريا يظهر الجسم .
3- ان يكون اللبس غير لاصق يظهر تضاريس الجسم.


----------



## Strident (4 يوليو 2009)

طبعاً لا، لأن الحشمة ليست بلبس الحجاب الشرعي!

كما أنه لو رأيت أي فتاة، بلبس عادي (لا أقول بكيني) و أعثرتني عيني فبالتأكيد أنا المخطئ و لا ألومها...
لأن هناك مليارات في الغرب يرون أكثر من هذا و لا يعثرون!


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 يوليو 2009)

*المشكلة الاولى والاخيره تعود للدين يا اخوان وما يعلمه الدين ..*

*المسيحيه تعلمك احترام المراة والنظر اليها باحترام وبصفتها انسانه ..*
*المسيحيه تعلمك ان مجرد النظرة الشهوانيه هي زنا ..!*

*هنا الاساس قبل اي شي .*

*ليس كل امراه تلبس ملابس عاديه يعني انها عاهره .. *
*والمراه المحتشمه يعني انها شريفه ..!*

*................................* 

*عمر اللباس ما كان له علاقة بالشرف والاخلاق !*

*الموضوع يعود للدين وللتربيه ..*

*ستقولون الشهوه في الانسان ..*

*نعم الشهوة موجودة عند كل واحد *
*ولكن المسيحيه لا تعلمك ان المراه عورة وفتنه يجب حجبها عن المجتمع وتغطيتها بكيس اسود وكأنها زباله خايف تفيح ريحتها !*

*المسيحيه تعلم الرجل احترام المراه واعتبارها انسانة *

*................................* 



*لو يزرع الدين في الرجل احترام المراه والنظر اليها كأنسانه مثله ولو حرم الدين النظرة الشهوانيه والزنا تحت مسميات اخرى لما كان هنالك شي اسمه حجب المراه وتغطيتها ولعاملها بكل احترام !*


----------



## fredyyy (5 يوليو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> كما أنه لو رأيت أي فتاة، بلبس عادي (لا أقول بكيني) و أعثرتني عيني فبالتأكيد أنا المخطئ *و لا ألومها*...


 

*معلش أخي / johnnie*

*يمكن التعبير خانك ... كلام الرب ثابت وواضح *

أشعياء 3 : 16 ، 18 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ *بَنَاتِ* صِهْيَوْنَ *يَتَشَامَخْنَ* *وَيَمْشِينَ* *مَمْدُودَاتِ الأَعْنَاقِ* *وَغَامِزَاتٍ* بِعُيُونِهِنَّ *وَخَاطِرَاتٍ* فِي مَشْيِهِنَّ وَ*يُخَشْخِشْنَ* بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ 
*يَنْزِعُ السَّيِّدُ* فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ *زِينَةَ* الْخَلاَخِيلِ وَالضَّفَائِرِ وَالأَهِلَّةِ 




johnnie قال:


> لأن هناك مليارات *في الغرب* يرون أكثر من هذا و لا يعثرون!


 
*سلوك الشعوب ليس مقياس لسلوك  بناتنا في المسيحية *

*بل وصايا الرب في الكتاب في مقياس سلوك المُخلصين لله في كل الشعوب 


*


----------



## Strident (6 يوليو 2009)

فهمتني خطأ يا أخ فريدي...

أنا لا أتكلم عن الذين يمشون عرايا...لكن بالتأكيد بناتنا الذين يمشون بزي طبيعي ليسوا ما تقصد...إنما المسلم يقول عنهم ذلك لأنه تربى أن مجرد إظهار الشعر خلاعة...

أما مليارت الغرب، فقد قصدت به أن حتى الإنسان غير المسيحي، لو تربى تربية طبيعية يمكنه أن يتحكم في نفسه و شهواته و لا يلقي باللوم إلا على نفسه...و لا يترك نفسه ينساق وراء شهواته...

و ذلك لإبطال حجة المسلم بأن خلع الحجاب هو سبب الفساد...

و كلامي لا يتعارض مع كلامك بالطبع


----------



## st.George (6 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة اخوتى ...انا ارى طالما ان الملابس ليست ضيقة و ليست شفافة و ليست قصيرة جدا فهذه ملابس محتشمة ولا عيب على اى فتاة او سيدة ترتدي مثل هذه الملابس ..وانا ارى ان الملابس ليست وحدها المقياس الذى يبين الفتاة المحتشمة من الغير محتشمة ولكن توجد ايضا طريقة المشى فالفتاة التى ترتدى ملابس طويلة وواسعة ولكنها تمشى بطريقة غير محترمة لا يصح ان نقول انها محتشمة ..فالاحتشام سلوك وليس ملابس فقط .


----------



## marville (6 يوليو 2009)

مع أنه تم حدف رد لي على ماقاله المدعو الحقيقة والحق، والله أعرف سبب هدا السلوك من منتداكم الدي أضهر ليالضعف بهدا العمل،ساتجاوز دلك رغم التحكم الدي قام به دلك المدعو والدي حرمني المشرفون على هدا المنتدى من الاجابة عليه، المهم سوف أقول أن المسلمين ليسوا كما تضنون ، إن رأو شعرةً سال لعابهم كما قال الأخ السابق الدي كان حيران ووجد طريقه وبدا في الكدب عن الدين الدي تربى فيه، فالمسلمين ازكى من دلك ولا يتأترون باتفه الأمور كما تضنون ، فنحن نعيش في مجتمع مختلط فهناك المحجبات وهناك غير المحجبات وتعاملنا معهم ليس فيه إختلاف فكل على رغبته إلى أن يقتنع ،فكل المسلمات يعلمن أن الحجاب فرض ، لكنهم لا يضعونه إلا أتناء الصلاة أو فن مناسبات معينة ، والسبب هو أنهم لم يصلو بعد إلا المستوى الديني الدي يجعلهم لا يعصون الله فيه، فتجد كل واحد تفتخر بمحاسنها والسبب هو هدا الغرب الدي تتكلمون عنه والدي اكتسح عالمنا العربي فاخدو سلبياته ونسو ايجابيته وهدا واقع تعيشه كلو العرب، في كل الديانات، فنحن كمسلمين عاديين  نرى فتاة غير محجبة وكانما لم نرى شيئاً لأنها لم تضهر الأماكن التي يجيب فيها الاقرار بالعيب، لكن عندما ترى شابة تضع الحجاب فيكون هناك فرق فنعلم أنها وصلت إلى المستوى الدي أصبحت لا تريد معصية الله فيه واصبحت تهتم بأدق الأمور، ولكل قاعدة إستتناء فطبعاً هناك من المحجبات من تضعه إما إرضاء لعائلته أو لزوجها أو لعامل أخر، لكن وكن على يقين فمن تضعه على قناعة تضهر لك من بعيد والله هناك فرق كبير ، المهم اتمنى الله يحدف ردي هدا.


----------



## marville (7 يوليو 2009)

عدراً عن الأخطاء لأنني لا اكتب بالعربي مباشرة ، بل فقط عن طريق موقع يغير الكتابة إلى العربي


----------



## Strident (7 يوليو 2009)

marville قال:


> مع أنه تم حدف رد لي على ماقاله المدعو الحقيقة والحق، والله أعرف سبب هدا السلوك من منتداكم الدي أضهر ليالضعف بهدا العمل،ساتجاوز دلك رغم التحكم الدي قام به دلك المدعو والدي حرمني المشرفون على هدا المنتدى من الاجابة عليه، المهم سوف أقول أن المسلمين ليسوا كما تضنون ، إن رأو شعرةً سال لعابهم كما قال الأخ السابق الدي كان حيران ووجد طريقه وبدا في الكدب عن الدين الدي تربى فيه، فالمسلمين ازكى من دلك ولا يتأترون باتفه الأمور كما تضنون ، فنحن نعيش في مجتمع مختلط فهناك المحجبات وهناك غير المحجبات وتعاملنا معهم ليس فيه إختلاف فكل على رغبته إلى أن يقتنع ،فكل المسلمات يعلمن أن الحجاب فرض ، لكنهم لا يضعونه إلا أتناء الصلاة أو فن مناسبات معينة ، والسبب هو أنهم لم يصلو بعد إلا المستوى الديني الدي يجعلهم لا يعصون الله فيه، فتجد كل واحد تفتخر بمحاسنها والسبب هو هدا الغرب الدي تتكلمون عنه والدي اكتسح عالمنا العربي فاخدو سلبياته ونسو ايجابيته وهدا واقع تعيشه كلو العرب، في كل الديانات، فنحن كمسلمين عاديين نرى فتاة غير محجبة وكانما لم نرى شيئاً لأنها لم تضهر الأماكن التي يجيب فيها الاقرار بالعيب، لكن عندما ترى شابة تضع الحجاب فيكون هناك فرق فنعلم أنها وصلت إلى المستوى الدي أصبحت لا تريد معصية الله فيه واصبحت تهتم بأدق الأمور، ولكل قاعدة إستتناء فطبعاً هناك من المحجبات من تضعه إما إرضاء لعائلته أو لزوجها أو لعامل أخر، لكن وكن على يقين فمن تضعه على قناعة تضهر لك من بعيد والله هناك فرق كبير ، المهم اتمنى الله يحدف ردي هدا.


 


السلبية الأولى فهي أنك ترى غير المحجبة كأنها تريد معصية ربها...يبدو هذا تناقض مع النقطة السابقة أرجو أن أكون فهمتك خطأ و ألا تكون تحتقر تلك التي لا ترتدي الحجاب!



كما أنهن متعبات في العمل و لا يؤدين ما عليهن بل يريدون الجري و الهرولة إلى منازلهم بدري بدري...

ده رأيي انا طبعاً و هذا ما أراه....ربما يكن فقط من هن حولي...
لكن لا تقول لي أن المحجبة بتنور و هي ماشية...نحن بشر يعقلون و لسنا بدائيين من أهل الكهوف!

نسيت أقول: السلبية الثانية انك تتجاهل كافة الحقائق و تجاوزاتك ظناً أن المشرفين و العالم كله ليس لهم هم سوى محاربة الحق المهلهل الذي تظنه عندك


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2009)

marville قال:


> ......
> حرمني المشرفون على هدا المنتدى من الاجابة عليه،


 

*ُتحذف المشاركات التي تخرج عن  الموضوع *
*والتي لا تتكلم عن المبادئ المسيحية *


----------



## marville (8 يوليو 2009)

أولاً أنا لا أرى أن غير المحجبة تريد معصية ربها عمدا  لكن قد أهملت فرضا من فروض الاسلام رغم أن لها عدراً إلا أنه سيكون ضعيفاً,فتجدها تصلي وتصوم ولا تزني ولا ولا ولا ، إلا أنها تسعى إلى لفت الانتباه وربما لا، تانيا من تضع الحجاب عن حق وليس الحجاب الضاهري ترى فيها حياء أكتر وانا لا أقول أن التي لا تضعه ليس عندها حياء بل بالعكس، لكن لو أردت فهمي فمتلا، لمدا لا تضع الفتاة الحجاب إن كانت لا تريد أن تتباهى بشعرها ولا تفهمني غلط ، وتقول إن المسلمين ليس لهم عمل إلا التعقيب، فلو كانت الفتاة تحفض مضهرها لنفسها، دون أن تضهر مفاتنها للغير، فستجد الرجل الدي سيعجب بحيائها وسيقول مع نفسه أنه عندما سيتزوج بهده الفتاة فستكون الزوجة الصالحة ولن تتزين لغيره،وبالتالي يصبح واجباً عليها التزين لزوجها وإضهار جمالها له كما يحلو لها، فهل ترضى أن تخرج زوجتك مطلقة سوالفها والرجال يتغامزون عليها ويقولون أنضر إلى زوجة فلان ما أجمل شعرها أنضر إلى كدا وكدا لا فكلنا له غيرة على زوجته وعلى ابنائه،


----------



## marville (8 يوليو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *ُتحذف المشاركات التي تخرج عن  الموضوع *
> *والتي لا تتكلم عن المبادئ المسيحية *



لم أخرج عن الموضوع بل كنت أدافع عن ديني واشتكي مما قاله المدعو الحقيقة والحق الدي اسفه علنا بالجبان ، وإن كان لا يزال عندكم تعقيبي فأرجعوه حتى يقرأه أو أرسله إليه


----------



## Kiril (8 يوليو 2009)

> لا يمكنها العمل بسبب اللبس الغريب من أجل عيون مرضى نفسيين!


اخي marville
تخيل ان كل النساء غير محجبات..........هل رؤية الشعر سيثير غرائز احد؟
لا طبعا
لأن المنظر مش غريب


----------



## vemy (8 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة فى ايه......مش لازم البنت تكون لابسة على طول كم طويل والجيبة تكون طويلة اوى...والوش متغطى...والشعر كمان ومش باين من البنت غير عينها ولو غطتها يبقى احسن......لالالالالا....لو الجيبة تحت الركبة و البلوزة نص كم والمشية محترمة تبقى هى دى بنت ربنا....ومينفعش ان البنت تمشى بطريقة وحشة والبس قصير اوى وجسمها شبه عريان مينفعش...طبعا الكتاب المقدس قال"كل الاشياء تحل لى وليست كل الاشياء توافق "ولكن دة مش معناه ان اى بنت تلبس اللى هى عايزاه وان دى مش مشكلة لالالا....الايه دى تقصد ان اى حاجة ممكن نعملها بس مش اى حاجة بتناسبنا......اما بقة العطور دى حاجة عادية جدا جدا جدا .....فيها ايه لما البنت تكون ريحتها جميلة انا مش شايفة ان دى جريمة ايه العيب فان يكون الواحد ريحته جميلة وشكله نظيف ....و علشان محدش يفهمنى انا مقلتش ان البنت تلبس بيكينى يعنى انا بقول ان الوجه دة ربنا خالقه مش علشان نغطيه ....لو البنت لابسة لبس مش بيبين الجسم او قصير او ملتزق بالجسم....يعنى البلوزة نص كم والجيبة طويلة شوية و المشية محترمة واللبس مش ضيق يبقى هى دى بنت ربنا فعلا ومش بعيد تكون قديسة كمان....و الخلاصة يعنى "كل شىء بحدود لا نغطى جسمنا خالص ولا نلبس عريان " واتمنى ان انتوا تكونوا بجد فهمتونى


----------



## Kiril (9 يوليو 2009)

> يا جماعة فى ايه......مش لازم البنت تكون لابسة على طول كم طويل والجيبة تكون طويلة اوى...والوش متغطى...والشعر كمان ومش باين من البنت غير عينها ولو غطتها يبقى احسن......لالالالالا....لو الجيبة تحت الركبة و البلوزة نص كم والمشية محترمة تبقى هى دى بنت ربنا....ومينفعش ان البنت تمشى بطريقة وحشة والبس قصير اوى وجسمها شبه عريان مينفعش...طبعا الكتاب المقدس قال"كل الاشياء تحل لى وليست كل الاشياء توافق "ولكن دة مش معناه ان اى بنت تلبس اللى هى عايزاه وان دى مش مشكلة لالالا....الايه دى تقصد ان اى حاجة ممكن نعملها بس مش اى حاجة بتناسبنا......اما بقة العطور دى حاجة عادية جدا جدا جدا .....فيها ايه لما البنت تكون ريحتها جميلة انا مش شايفة ان دى جريمة ايه العيب فان يكون الواحد ريحته جميلة وشكله نظيف ....و علشان محدش يفهمنى انا مقلتش ان البنت تلبس بيكينى يعنى انا بقول ان الوجه دة ربنا خالقه مش علشان نغطيه ....لو البنت لابسة لبس مش بيبين الجسم او قصير او ملتزق بالجسم....يعنى البلوزة نص كم والجيبة طويلة شوية و المشية محترمة واللبس مش ضيق يبقى هى دى بنت ربنا فعلا ومش بعيد تكون قديسة كمان....و الخلاصة يعنى "كل شىء بحدود لا نغطى جسمنا خالص ولا نلبس عريان " واتمنى ان انتوا تكونوا بجد فهمتونى


ما هو ده اللي احنا بنقوله يا اختي


----------



## سامح ابو سيفين (9 يوليو 2009)

*أعتقد ما فيش مانع ان البنت تلبس على الموضه بس الي يليق بمسحيتنا وتحط ماكياج بسيط ورقيق يظهر ملامحها الطبيعيه الرقيقه 
مهما هنقول بلاش تبرج وضيق فى ناس مش هتقتنع ... ف مافيش مانع يلبسوا حسب الموضه بس بالمعقول والماكياج بالمعقول وياريت الاهالي تاخد بالها من النقطه ده
وربنا يحافظ عالينا كلنا*


----------



## vemy (10 يوليو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> 1- إن كان مجرد رؤية شعر امرأة يثير غرائزك فأنت فعلاً تحتاج لعلاج نفسي...فأنت مصاب بسعار جنسي يشفيك الله منه و أرجو ألا تكون تتكلم عن نفسك...
> 
> 2- إن خرجت زوجتي مطلقة شعرها فأنا فخور بها...أنها لم تلتفت إلى حيوانات و ذئاب في صورة بشر...
> و هؤلاء هم من ألومهم و لن احول حياة زوجتي إلى جحيم، تعيش تحت سجن، بالكاد ترى من فتحة في النقاب و لا يمكنها العمل بسبب اللبس الغريب من أجل عيون مرضى نفسيين
> فعلا.....ليه نغطى الوش الى ربنا عطاهولنا؟


----------



## vemy (11 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة بلاش عقد بقى........مدام اللبس محترم يبقى مافيش مانع


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2009)

vemy قال:


> يا جماعة بلاش عقد بقى........مدام اللبس محترم يبقى مافيش مانع


 

*ما معني بلاش عقد ( ما هي العقد )*

*وما هذا الذي تصرحين به إنه ما فيش مانع *


*أرجو أن تكون الإجابة موضوعية ولها معنى *


----------



## fredyyy (12 يوليو 2009)

*رجاء من الأحباء المشاركين *

*نحن لا نناقش عقائد غير مسيحية *

*القسم للأسئلة المسيحية فقط ... حُذِفَت المشاركات المخالفة *


----------



## sara A (13 يوليو 2009)

*سلام*
*أنا قريت النقاش والأخ مارفيل بيتكلم من منطلق دينه وثقافته الخاصة*
*لكن أحنا كمسيحيين بنتكلم من منطلق الكتاب المقدس*
*فهو لم يعارض اللبس على الموضه (فلكل زمن ثقافته) لكنه أوصى بالحشمة*
*والحشمة من مفههوم مسيحى طبعا كما ذكرها قداسة البابا شنودة ان تكون الملابس لا شفافة ولا ضيقة ولا قصيرة*

*وبالنسبة للمكياج والعطور والزينة*
*رأى الشخصى تكون بسيطة وغير ملفته أو متكلفه*

*وأذا كان للأديان الأخرى أراء تانية فكل واحد له دينه*

*وأرجو مكنش خرجت عن الموضوع*


----------



## sara A (13 يوليو 2009)

*...................................*


*أنا عايزة اسأل يعنى لو واحد مصرى راح اليابان مثلا وفى اليابان ليهم لبس خاص وطقوس دينية خاصة*
*هل هيكون ملزم يلبس زى اليبانيين ويمارس طقوسهم؟*
*أم هيكون حر فى لبسه وفى ممارسة طقوسه الخاصة*

*لازم نحط كمصريين فى أعتبارنا أن مصر بلد متعددة الديانات*

*...................................*


----------



## marville (14 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *سلام*
> *أنا قريت النقاش والأخ مارفيل بيتكلم من منطلق دينه وثقافته الخاصة*
> *لكن أحنا كمسيحيين بنتكلم من منطلق الكتاب المقدس*
> *فهو لم يعارض اللبس على الموضه (فلكل زمن ثقافته) لكنه أوصى بالحشمة*
> ...


شكراً على الفهم، أرى أنك غير متعصبة في الرأي وتحاولين أن تفهمي بأحسن مايمكن،جزاك الله خيراً، المهم أنا لست في حرب بين الديانات لكن أريد أن أصحح المفهوم الاسلامي حول اللباس وتصحيح النضرة إلى المسلمين على أنهم ليسو يتأترٌون بالمضاهر كما يضن الكتير


----------



## Strident (14 يوليو 2009)

marville قال:


> شكراً على الفهم، أرى أنك غير متعصبة في الرأي وتحاولين أن تفهمي بأحسن مايمكن،جزاك الله خيراً، المهم أنا لست في حرب بين الديانات لكن أريد أن أصحح المفهوم الاسلامي حول اللباس وتصحيح النضرة إلى المسلمين على أنهم ليسو يتأترٌون بالمضاهر كما يضن الكتير



أنا و أعتقد الكثيرين غيري أيضاً يرون في الإصرار الإسلامي على ربط الحجاب بالطهارة، و في المقابل وصم غير المحجبة، صراحة أو معنوياً، بأنها عاهرة زانية، نترجم هذا على أن المسلم يتأثر كثيراً بالمظهر، و أن مجرد ظهور شعر امرأة يفقد المسلم صوابه و طهارته...


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أنا و أعتقد الكثيرين غيري أيضاً يرون في الإصرار الإسلامي على ربط الحجاب بالطهارة، و في المقابل وصم غير المحجبة، صراحة أو معنوياً، بأنها عاهرة زانية، نترجم هذا على أن المسلم يتأثر كثيراً بالمظهر، و أن مجرد ظهور شعر امرأة يفقد المسلم صوابه و طهارته...


 

*أستاذ / johnnie*

*رجاء عدم التعرض لمعتقدات الآخرين *

*تكلم عن الحشمة في الكتاب المقدس ... وليس من خلال تصرفات الناس *


تيموثاوس الاولى 2 : 9  ، 10 
وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ *يُزَيِّنَّ* ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ *الْحِشْمَةِ* مَعَ *وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ،* لاَ *بِضَفَائِرَ* أَوْ *ذَهَبٍ* أَوْ *لآلِئَ* أَوْ *مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،* 
بَلْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ *بِنِسَاءٍ* مُتَعَاهِدَاتٍ *بِتَقْوَى اللهِ* بِأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ.

بطرس 1 : 3 
1 كَذَلِكُنَّ أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ كُنَّ *خَاضِعَاتٍ* لِرِجَالِكُنَّ، حَتَّى وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ، يُرْبَحُونَ *بِسِيرَةِ النِّسَاءِ* بِدُونِ كَلِمَةٍ، 
2 مُلاَحِظِينَ *سِيرَتَكُنَّ الطَّاهِرَةَ بِخَوْفٍ*. 
3 *وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ* مِنْ *ضَفْرِ* الشَّعْرِ *وَالتَّحَلِّي* بِالذَّهَبِ *وَلِبْسِ* الثِّيَابِ، 
4 بَلْ *إِنْسَانَ الْقَلْبِ الْخَفِيَّ* فِي الْعَدِيمَةِ الْفَسَادِ، *زِينَةَ الرُّوحِ الْوَدِيعِ* الْهَادِئِ، الَّذِي هُوَ *قُدَّامَ اللهِ كَثِيرُ الثَّمَنِ*. 
5 فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا كَانَتْ قَدِيماً النِّسَاءُ الْقِدِّيسَاتُ أَيْضاً الْمُتَوَكِّلاَتُ عَلَى اللهِ، *يُزَيِّنَّ أَنْفُسَهُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ،* 
6 كَمَا كَانَتْ *سَارَةُ تُطِيعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ* دَاعِيَةً إِيَّاهُ «سَيِّدَهَا». الَّتِي صِرْتُنَّ أَوْلاَدَهَا، صَانِعَاتٍ خَيْراً، وَغَيْرَ خَائِفَاتٍ خَوْفاً الْبَتَّةَ.


----------



## Strident (14 يوليو 2009)

آسف...تشعب الموضوع و نسيت أننا في قسم الأسئلة المسيحية


----------



## vemy (14 يوليو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *ما معني بلاش عقد ( ما هي العقد )*
> 
> *وما هذا الذي تصرحين به إنه ما فيش مانع *
> 
> ...



ان كان كلامى واضح يا استاذ فادى ولو حضرتك شفت المشاركات اللى فات كنت لقيت اللى حضرتك عايزة......ثم انا قلت بكل وضوحلو اللبس وااااااضح مافيش مانعومقلتش ان اى لبس يليق بالفتيات المسيحيات انه يلبسوهاللبس المحترم بس


----------



## vemy (14 يوليو 2009)

vemy قال:


> ان كان كلامى واضح يا استاذ فادى ولو حضرتك شفت المشاركات اللى فات كنت لقيت اللى حضرتك عايزة......ثم انا قلت بكل وضوحلو اللبس وااااااضح مافيش مانعومقلتش ان اى لبس يليق بالفتيات المسيحيات انه يلبسوهاللبس المحترم بس



اقصد لو لو اللبس محترم


----------



## fredyyy (16 يوليو 2009)

vemy قال:


> ان كان كلامى واضح يا استاذ فادى ولو حضرتك *شفت المشاركات اللى فات* كنت لقيت اللى حضرتك عايزة......ثم انا قلت بكل وضوح لو اللبس مُحترم مافيش مانع ومقلتش ان اى لبس يليق بالفتيات المسيحيات انه يلبسوه اللبس المحترم بس


 


*عندما أسئلك عن معنى كلمة *

*رجاء الرد بوضوح وليس ما كتبتي باللون الأزرق *

*مرة أخرى ( ما معنى بلاش عقد ) فهذه الكلمة قد تعني الكثير *


----------



## marville (20 يوليو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أنا و أعتقد الكثيرين غيري أيضاً يرون في الإصرار الإسلامي على ربط الحجاب بالطهارة، و في المقابل وصم غير المحجبة، صراحة أو معنوياً، بأنها عاهرة زانية، نترجم هذا على أن المسلم يتأثر كثيراً بالمظهر، و أن مجرد ظهور شعر امرأة يفقد المسلم صوابه و طهارته...



لا أعرف لمدا يا جوني تحاول ما أمكن أن تشوه صورة المسلمين لمدا تحاول أن تعبت بالصورة الحقيقية فأنا أحاول ما أمكن أن أوضح لك وأصحح لكن مافي عقلك لا يتبدل ، المهم أنني قمت بمجهودي وهدا هو المهم.


----------



## Semsema_cs (21 يوليو 2009)

*الفتاة أو السيدة المؤمنة الحقيقية تعرف يقينا انها سفيرة هنا على الارض فبملابسها وبسلوكها تريد ان تكون شهادة حية عن ما تتعلمه من الرب يسوع ومن كتابه المقدس ​*


----------



## fredyyy (21 يوليو 2009)

Semsema_cs قال:


> *الفتاة أو السيدة المؤمنة الحقيقية تعرف يقينا انها سفيرة هنا على الارض فبملابسها وبسلوكها تريد ان تكون شهادة حية عن ما تتعلمه من الرب يسوع ومن كتابه المقدس ​*


 


*شكرًا أختنا / Semsema_cs
* 
*كلامك مظبوط  100 %*

*المؤمن الفاهم كلام الله ومكانته في قلب المسيح يرتاح ... ويريَّح*

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 20 
إِذاً نَسْعَى *كَسُفَرَاءَ* عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ *يَعِظُ بِنَا*. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ.


----------



## Semsema_cs (26 يوليو 2009)

إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ.

*هى ديه المفروض حياتنا فى هذا العالم*

شكرا لتشجيعك يا اخ فريدى


----------



## Twin (30 يوليو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أستاذي فريدي*

*أعتقد أن الموضوع تشعب وأعتقد أنه تكرر أكثر من مرة من قبل *
*أعتذر أخي ............... سأغلق الموضوع الي أن تأتي *
*وأتمني منك عزيزي إن أردت حذفه ونقله للأرشيف *


*يغلق لحين عودة المشرف *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

